# leds ritmicos



## buster (Nov 2, 2006)

Hola a todos: 
Mi duda s la sgte:
En mi auto tengo una radio de 52x4 Wrms, a la cual he conectado 2 parlantes de 50 W y 2 de 30 W, probando conecte el este ckto a uno de los parlantes de 30W y los leds encienden ritmicamente. (leds de alto brillo)
Me gustaria saber si en algo afecta que yo mantenga este ckto conectado, podria dañar la radio los parlantes, los leds se quemarian la tiempo. Las resistencias son de 390 ohms (de esas celestes) y el parlante de 4 ohms, entoncs tengo 3.9 ohms aprox, pero los leds???, tienen resistencia???, como afecta en el voltage y corriente?. 

Seria eso, desde ya gracias.


----------



## thors (Nov 17, 2006)

no te preocupes muchas cajas de sub-bajo los traen......pero en general se montan los leds en serie ..... es mas veneficioso para no bajar tanto la resistencia en general y aumentar el consumo de corriente

ahora lo de la resistencia hay que separar las cosas para entender de que estamos hablando ... un parlante de 4 ohms es una carga induictiva por lo tanto es Z "impedancia"
y los 4 ohms es la " impedancia " que tendra a la frecuencia para la cual fue fabricado 
dicho parlante .....por otro lado las resistencia y leds son una carga lineal para tu circuito 
por eso es mas veneficioso o menos dañino fabricar con los leds una serie  y montarlos en paralelo a la linea de tus parlantes


----------



## buster (Nov 17, 2006)

muchas gracias thors
voy  a preocuparme d cambiarlos de paralelo a serie entonces, pro me ayudarias para sacar los calculos d la resistencia k deberia poner a los leds para no quemarlos?.al parlante llegan entre  1  y  14 V + -,  como calculo la corriente si es AC?


salu2


----------



## gaston sj (Nov 23, 2006)

mas o meos la corriente deve ser de 20 voltios mas o menos en picos de ac medilo con el multimetro un saludo 



gaston


----------



## capitanp (Nov 23, 2006)

Es un desperdicio de potencia, las cual no va al parlante


----------



## gaston sj (Nov 24, 2006)

yo creo que es verdad lo que dise el amigo creo que te seria mas combeniente hacerte un vumetro que funcione con 12vcc que es muy facil y poco costoso


----------



## jagrmax (Dic 29, 2008)

si un vumetro es bueno, en todo caso tu circuito es practico pero funcina solo con un cierto volumen, si es muy bajo  los led no prenden y si es muy alto quisa se te quemen los led, seria bueno encontroar un circuito similar pero que funcine independiente del volumen


----------



## fernandoae (Abr 4, 2009)

"mas o meos la corriente deve ser de 20 voltios mas o menos en picos de ac medilo con el multimetro"

20 voltios no es corriente, ES TENSION!

"Es un desperdicio de potencia, las cual no va al parlante"
Me asombra la sensibilidad de tu oido, podes notar cambios del orden de los mW!
La potencia que consumen los leds es DESPRECIABLE. 60mW (miliwatts)

"y si es muy alto quisa se te quemen los led"
Arma una fuente de corriente constante con el lm317, pones un diodo de germanio en la entrada (germanio para que caigan 0.3v en vez de 0.7) y de ahi a los leds.
Yo lo hice asi y lo tengo conectado a una potencia BOSS  de 800Wrms y funciona perfecto.


----------



## b4mv (Sep 20, 2011)

fernandoae dijo:


> "mas o meos la corriente deve ser de 20 voltios mas o menos en picos de ac medilo con el multimetro"
> 
> 20 voltios no es corriente, ES TENSION!
> 
> ...




Tienes razon y es una buena solucion... respecto a lo de TENSION te apoyo pero solo una sugerencia "deve" se escribe con b osea "debe"........

 ROBOTICA UPGto


----------

